# kunming (yunnan) from Thailand



## ValHam (May 8, 2013)

Going to Phuket for a month in February - interested to fly to Kunming - stay at the Dianchi Garden Hotel timeshare in a 1 bedroom - Any recommendations on airlines to use - city tips - is it worth it - what is weather like in March - day trips. Thanks


----------



## Jimster (May 10, 2013)

*airlines*

I have flown Thai Air, China Eastern, Bangkok Airlines, Philippines Air and Cebu Pacific in that area of the world.  Thai Air is probably the nicest it is a star alliance partner so you can use UA miles if you want.  Business class is very good.  BTW if you are going to fly any airlines in Asia and especially if you are going to use miles, then fly business class.  Business class is generally marginally more miles.  China Eastern is very nice (I only flew 1st class).  It is a Delta partner and unbelievely you can use your sky pesos for a flight.  Bangkok Air advertises itself as a botique airline- it is ok.  They give their passengers a special lounge in Bangkok even if you fly economy.  Cebu Pacific I have flown often.  While it is primarily a Philippine Airline, it has expanded to many areas.  It is serviceable and low cost.  I am less enthused about Philippine Air.  Air Asia is another popular option but i have heard many negatives about them.  I have flown Singapore Air too but only in business (again a UA partner).  It is rated by many as one of the top airlines in the world.
Finally, i would suggest whatever you do, check the price/miles for bueiness class.  I dont want to be a snob but you dont really want to be in back with the masses with the possible exception of Cebu Pacific or Thai.  
Also allow plenty of time in BKK as it is a big airport.  Of course, you can email me with any specific questions that I may be able to answer.  Oh just decided to add this.  If have not been in Bangkok, consider this.  The flights arrive from phuket a little after dinner.  You dont have to book an on going flight for 24 hours.  So you could get a free night and day to sight see  in Bangkok.  I have even done this both ways and stayed at the Millenium Hilton in Bangkok.  One nice feature is I left a big bag of luggage I didnt need in Phuket at the Hilton (for only a tip).  They have a locked facility for this purpose.  That way I didnt have to lug an extra bag around in Phuket.


----------

